# Crash www.tim.it

## bandreabis

Ciao, non so perchè firefox mi crasha se visito il sito www.tim.it

Mi da questo errore:

 *Quote:*   

> firefox http://www.tim.it
> 
> No running windows found
> 
> The application 'gecko' lost its connection to the display :0.0;
> ...

 

Non pretendo di avere una soluzione ma solo di sapere se capita ad altri.

Capita anche senza estensioni attive.

INFO:

Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; it; rv:1.8.1.14) Gecko/20080420 Firefox/2.0.0.14

 *Quote:*   

> cat /etc/make.conf
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -pv mozilla-firefox
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

----------

## lele_dj

Lo fa anche a me   :Shocked:   ... con la tua stessa versione

----------

## HoX

Con Firefox-bin 3.0rc1 non crasha

----------

## flocchini

Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; it; rv:1.8.1.12) Gecko/20080201 Firefox/2.0.0.12

non crasha

----------

## nikko96

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; it; rv:1.8.1.12) Gecko/20080201 Firefox/2.0.0.12
> 
> non crasha

 

idem anche per me.

----------

## uzz75

La apro in una nuova folder, come ci clicco, si chiude firefox.

----------

## bandreabis

 *uzz75 wrote:*   

> La apro in una nuova folder, come ci clicco, si chiude firefox.

 

Mistero!

----------

## federico

```

Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; it; rv:1.9) Gecko/2008051202 Firefox/3.0

```

Con questo va. Che bello ho la versione + evoluta :p

Scemenze a parte, se crasha un sito e' una commistione di problema di gestione degli errori di firefox, e il sito fatto di merda...

----------

## alecunsolo

Stesso problema anche per me (firefox 2.0.0.14).

Ho notato che il sito è stato "ammodernato". Giusto per curiosità, qualcuno ha fatto caso se il problema si sia manifestato in seguito ai cambiamenti?

Ale

----------

## ashlar

ma a voi va in crash immediatamente o andando sotto qualche link particolare? Lo chiedo perchè a me non ha dato problema alcuno!!!

----------

## bandreabis

immediatamente nella homepage.

Succede anche con ie su wine.

----------

## X-Drum

mi accodo anche io, crash disastroso ed immediato appena finito di caricare la pagina:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-2.0.0.14 su x86 
> 
> 

 

con konqueror invece funziona...

----------

## Peach

con Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8.1.14) Gecko/20080419 (Gentoo) non crasha (via liferea)

e nemmeno con ff3

----------

## ashlar

a me con firefox 2.0.0.14 non da alcun problema.

----------

## alecunsolo

 *ashlar wrote:*   

> a me con firefox 2.0.0.14 non da alcun problema.

 

Allora puoi controllare tu il mio credito internet  e poi mi fai sapere  :Very Happy: 

Cazzarola e io che credevo che fosse colpa di compiz e ho rimosso tutto!!!

Vabbè, tanto tra un po' esce ff3! Aspetterò   :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

ff3 non da problemi.

----------

